# Topics > Aggressive war of Russia against Ukraine >  International Legion for the Territorial Defense of Ukraine

## Airicist2

ukrforeignlegion.com

ukrainianlegion.com

fightforua.org

youtube.com/channel/UCDvJ5YcEAdPN1oZul_5CL6g

facebook.com/Ukrainian-Legion-101797439126331

twitter.com/Int_Legion_UA

International Legion of Territorial Defense of Ukraine on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

Foreign Legion of Territorial Defense of Ukraine. 4 simple steps to join heroic Army

Mar 1, 2022




> The world needs a hero. Become a hero.
> Use your military experience to fight against evil. 
> No doubts.
> No politics.
> The battle against Russia is the battle for your future. 
> 
> Foreign Legion of Territorial Defense of Ukraine is waiting for you.

----------


## Airicist2

Join The International Legion of Ukraine

Mar 5, 2022




> Calling all heroes of the free world! Ukraine is the country of ultimate freedom. We defend the freedom. We stand for human rights. And you can join the brave! 
> 
> Join the Foreign Legion for the Territorial Defense of Ukraine to fight for the world peace. This war is bigger than Russia vs Ukraine. And it's time to take an action. 
> 
> We are calling everyone who: 
> 
>   - is ready to defend world peace 
>  - realizes the full scale of this disaster
>  - has any military experience
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Ukraine now. Time to act!

Mar 5, 2022




> This is the moment. This is the choice. Stay silent or act now? 
> 
> Ukraine now is all of us. Ukraine is fighting for the liberty, for justice, for peace for the entire Europe. These people are the new heroes of the entire world. And you can join the brave. 
> 
> Volunteers from any country can help Ukraine resist against Russian occupiers. Join The International Legion for the Territorial Defense of Ukraine. We are calling the heroes of the free world. Now is the time to assert the values of life, liberty, happiness, and justice by halting the unjust invasion of Russia into the sovereign democracy of Ukraine. 
> 
> History is watching us.

----------


## Airicist2

JOIN UKRAINIAN LEGION

Apr 11, 2022




> FREEDOM IS A CHOICE. JOIN THE BRAVE!
> SAVE THE WORLD. STAND FOR UKRAINE.

----------

